# What breed is my cat?



## Elsakitti (Feb 4, 2021)

I think my cat is a British shorthair, what do you think?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She's very pretty! She doesn't look like a British shorthair to me, but I'm not sure. Maybe a white European shorthair? Do you have a picture of the front of her face?


----------



## Elsakitti (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't have a picture of her front face yet, since she's just arrived, but I'll try to get one.

I've checked all the signs of a British shorthair and she seems to fit the criteria.


----------

